# Seiko Solar



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seiko Solar .... is this Seiko's answer to the Citizen Eco_drive? Anyone seen or own one?

I quite like the SNE011


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John

I've seen that and like it. No idea of quality or reliability, but surely solar power must be proven technology now and Seiko's are quality watches. Citizen eco-drives are pretty reliable by all accounts. Mine has certainly never let me down (and it's a few years old now), timekeeping is bang on the nail too. In fact it's the watch I set all my just woken up automatics to









I wonder if Roy can get these??? Let us know if you decide to take the plunge and get one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> I quite like the SNE011


 It might be a SNE003 ... not sure ... they are selling at about Â£150 ... I like the idea a lot better than the Kinetic ... Paul can you tell there is a solar cell in the dial of your Eco-Drive?

So many watches and only one credit card









I am going to wait and see what appears on the site this weekend


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I can tell you that the Seiko has the same movement as my Pulsar Solar, and they have 2 jewels, one at each end of the stepping motor. The Eco Drives have no jewels in the movements.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John

On my eco-drive the whole dial appears to be a solar cell. As a result it's semi-transparent and a sort of supporting cross can just be seen underneath the dial at certain angles. It sounds much worse than it looks and isn't a problem at all. Fit and finish of the watch are excellent and the oyster bracelet is the best I've seen.

My friend has a different eco-drive which has a solid dial. I've read that the solar cells are hidden in the 12, 6 & 9 hour markers. I've no idea of the model number, it's now discontinued. It's a 200m diver with GMT hand, made from titanium with an integrated bracelet and screw down crown at 4. It's a superb watch and I'm beginning to wish I hadn't sold it to him! He wears it all the time. I'll try and find a picture of it.

Here's a picture of my watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of my friends watch (used to be mine







). The more I see it the more I want it back
















Anyway enough of my woes the solar cells on this watch are the darker triangles behind the main hour markers at 12, 3, 6 & 9.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul your GMT Eco-drive looks really good







... thanks for the pic ... hmmm ... I think I prefer that to the Seiko Solar Diver. I am going to have to check some of these out and the Pulsars that Griff refered to.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Those Citizens will remain one of my all time favourites. The build quality is second to none...here's mine......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have no problem with Japanese horology, we owe much to the input of those companies.









They may be keeping the Swiss on their toes as the American's







did in the past.

The Swiss should have their arses smacked from time to time, it does them good.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> The Swiss should have their arses smacked from time to time, it does them good.


Like most wives!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I really like the hands on this Seiko Solar. You seldom see an update to the tired old mercades hand look.


----------

